# Cigarfox Order Arrived!



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

My order from cigarfox arrived via ups today. The packaging is incredible! It's a nice sturdy pressed paper box in a cellophane bag. The bottom of the box is cedar lined and has a plastic window.





Not bad for an 8 cigar order totaling about $38.00. They also gave me a discount code (JD981) for a free Jenuwine Dominican (house brand, I think) with a 5 (any) cigar order plus a free cigar of choice from a list. I chose a DPG Cuban Classic 6x60 figurado with this order that just arrived.

Gratuitous picture from camping this weekend:



Sorry for the picture quality, I had to use my Blackberry.


----------



## 41 ChevHead (Jan 9, 2010)

Very nice !!


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

Hmmmm. never heard of cigarfox. Looks good. enjoy


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

dirletra said:


> Hmmmm. never heard of cigarfox. Looks good. enjoy


That was my exact thought... I guess I'll have to check it out.:evil:

I'm sure you'll enjoy em'! Congrats on the pickup!


----------



## Giantsbran1227 (Feb 21, 2010)

Very nice. Enjoy em bud!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Lookin good Shane!



Oh and nice Cigars too:thumb: :drum: ound:




.


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

fuente~fuente said:


> That was my exact thought... I guess I'll have to check it out.:evil:
> 
> I'm sure you'll enjoy em'! Congrats on the pickup!


+1 in all respects!


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I've ordered from Cigarfox and always had good results. I love cigar pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lakeeden1 (Feb 28, 2010)

zeavran1 said:


> I've ordered from Cigarfox and always had good results. I love cigar pics. Thanks for sharing.


Ditto on the packaging


----------



## alpha8a (Sep 24, 2009)

That is nice packaging. CigarFox is only 10 minutes away from where I live.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Looks to be a pretty good site with competitive pricing. Will have to add it to my list of 50 plus.


----------



## jimjim99 (Jan 25, 2009)

NiCe!


----------



## StephenW (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm thoroughly impressed with CigarFox. Loved the classiness of their packaging when I received my order. I just wish they had a better website.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Did they also include the water pillow?


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

Now that's impressive packaging


----------

